
America’s sex recession could lead to an economic depression - denzil_correa
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/25/americas-sex-recession-could-lead-to-an-economic-depression.html
======
KevinAiken
Thought the sentence near the end about specifically AI having a strong effect
on decreasing interest in sex was odd, seeing as basically none of the
technology mentioned in the article is AI related.

~~~
simplebuilder
I suppose recommendation algorithms may keep people glued to entertainment
more vigilantly than before, and filter bubbles can create big gaps between
two people’s viewpoints who might have had more in common pre-news feed.
That’s my guess...

------
kcolford
Sure there are some good nuggets in there but the overall article feels sloppy
and without much direction.

------
cityzen
Eating popcorn could lead to bleeding from the eyes. Or not.

~~~
Fjolsvith
We'll just eat popcorn until we need eyeglasses.

